# Gutes Tool zur Organisation?



## UnqlPhriek (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo allerseits! Kennt jemand von Euch ein gutes Tool zur Organisation von großen Foto-Archiven? 
Es sollte eine schnelle Suche in der Datenbank möglich sein.. 
Adobe Photoshop Album ist mir etwas zu unprofessionell..
Vielleicht kenn jemand von Euch ja sogar eine tolle Open-Source Software bzw. Freeware, das wär natürlich genial!

Gruß
UnqlPhriek


----------



## thoru (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo UnqlPhriek

vielleicht kann dir dieser LINK weiterhelfen.


cu
thoru


----------

